# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Michigan is CRUCIAL: Amash could decide the election!

## Warlord

> In Michigan, where only .3 percentage points separated Trump and Hillary Clinton in the 2016 contest, the survey shows the traditionally blue state remains in play in 2020 but foreshadows another nail biter. Sanders and Bloomberg, who both top Trump by 5 points, and Biden, who leads Trump by 4 points, are the only candidates whose lead falls outside of the margin of error in Michigan.


https://www.politico.com/news/2020/0...ichigan-116409

Amash's independent bid could cost Trump the election.  If he peels off enough voters to support him for Congress those people might not vote for Trump. They're far more likely to vote third party and a few thousand votes could swing the race!

----------


## dannno

I don't think so. Looks like Amash will probably win his race, though, with the Democrat dropping out.

----------


## Warlord

> I don't think so. Looks like Amash will probably win his race, though, with the Democrat dropping out.


The one thing he needs to overcome is straight ticket voting in MI.  Luckily he is raising some good money and can hammer home to the voters to vote Independent.

----------


## Warlord

Crystal Ball has the race as 'TOSS UP'.

Who knows what will happen.

----------


## phill4paul

So Amash is gonna throw the election to Bernie or Bloomberg? Awesome.

----------


## RonZeplin

Justin Amash/Austin Petersen 2020

----------


## Warlord

> So Amash is gonna throw the election to Bernie or Bloomberg? Awesome.


Just a few thousand votes in his district could swing the state to D.

Trump might regret his tweets about him,

----------


## phill4paul

> Justin Amash/Austin Petersen 2020


  "I'm Mike Bloomberg and I endorse this message." Paid for by the Committee to Elect Mike Bloomberg.

----------


## RonZeplin

> "I'm Mike Bloomberg and I endorse this message." Paid for by the Committee to Elect Mike Bloomberg.


 
Thank you for the Bloombot perspective.

----------


## Swordsmyth

This is a joke.

Right?

Amash is NOT going to cost Trump his re-election and if he did that would be a BAD thing.

----------


## dannno

> This is a joke.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Amash is NOT going to cost Trump his re-election and if he did that would be a BAD thing.



It sounds like some sort of payback for some tweet Trump made. 

The problem is the American people are the ones who are going to pay. 

Also, I'm not so sure this hypothesis is going to work out that well. 

If Amash was more like Massie, then the establishment would probably be trying to unseat him by running an anti-Trump Democrat. They would paint Amash as a Trump supporter, which might hurt him in Michigan, as opposed to Kentucky where it is helping Massie. Then they would have a bunch of money to pay for ads, and that would get more Democrats in to vote the party line.

Now that the Democrats don't have a party line ticket, the establishment won't be pushing very hard for them to turnout because the establishment only pretends to like Amash when he says anti-Trump stuff. 

So Trump may be better off with Amash's anti-Trump play than if he was more like Massie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Doubt Amash is going to be the reason why Trump loses his reelection.

----------


## Snowball

> Doubt Amash is going to be the reason why Trump loses his reelection.


Those who say Amash will take away more from Biden than Trump are not being logical. 

No Biden voter is moving to Amash. Biden potential voters all only care about getting Trump out of office.

That's why they nominated him to begin with. 

If Biden can consolidate the corporate liberals and the poor left, he will win the election.

----------


## trey4sports

Looking forward to Amash causing some damage in this election.

----------


## jmdrake

> Those who say Amash will take away more from Biden than Trump are not being logical. 
> 
> No Biden voter is moving to Amash. Biden potential voters all only care about getting Trump out of office.
> 
> That's why they nominated him to begin with. 
> 
> If Biden can consolidate the corporate liberals and the poor left, he will win the election.


I personally know someone who was thinking of voting for Biden but now can't stomach the idea based on the sexual assault allegations.  She's not a Trump supporter by any means.  That's the kind of voter that might vote for Amash.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Looking forward to Amash causing some damage in this election.


Question is will Biden or Trump be the one being dealt damage.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> So Amash is gonna throw the election to Bernie or Bloomberg? Awesome.


Considering that neither of them is currently running for president, that's incredibly unlikely.

"You roll a one, your we-have-to-vote-for-Bush-because-what-if-Kerry-wins attack fails!"

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Those who say Amash will take away more from Biden than Trump are not being logical. 
> 
> No Biden voter is moving to Amash. Biden potential voters all only care about getting Trump out of office.
> 
> That's why they nominated him to begin with. 
> 
> If Biden can consolidate the corporate liberals and the poor left, he will win the election.


That's exactly why he is more likely to take from Biden than Trump. Trump's core base is a cult of personality, whereas Biden's core base are "anyone but Trump" zombies. If Amash starts getting high enough poll numbers, we could see some liberals jumping ship to avoid the rapey pedo with dimentia/schizophrenia or whatever Joe's got.

----------


## Snowball

> That's exactly why he is more likely to take from Biden than Trump. Trump's core base is a cult of personality, whereas Biden's core base are "anyone but Trump" zombies. If Amash starts getting high enough poll numbers, we could see some liberals jumping ship to avoid the rapey pedo with dimentia/schizophrenia or whatever Joe's got.


Nope. Amash takes only from Trump. Biden voters aren't even looking at Amash.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Nope. Amash takes only from Trump. Biden voters aren't even looking at Amash.


You know this because?

----------


## eleganz

Meh...

John James is running in Michigan to flip a seat to the GOP and he has a very strong chance.  If Amash helps to reject a black republican and possibly first in Michigan's US senate seat, well I think Justin needs to re-evaluate what in the heck he is doing in politics.

He should've stayed in congress and fought to keep the seat that we all invested money and energy into him.  Thomas Massie has shown us that it is indeed possible to stick to your principles while keeping the seat relatively healthy.

----------


## PAF

> Meh...
> 
> John James is running in Michigan to flip a seat to the GOP and he has a very strong chance.  If Amash helps to reject a black republican and possibly first in Michigan's US senate seat, well I think Justin needs to re-evaluate what in the heck he is doing in politics.
> 
> He should've stayed in congress and fought to keep the seat that we all invested money and energy into him.  Thomas Massie has shown us that it is indeed possible to stick to your principles while keeping the seat relatively healthy.



Massie is an asset. So is Justin, for the disenfranchised.

Politics is not the answer or a solution. We need people in different arenas who can reach people both in and out of politics, if liberty is ever to win.

----------


## eleganz

> Massie is an asset. So is Justin, for the disenfranchised.
> 
> Politics is not the answer or a solution. We need people in different arenas who can reach people both in and out of politics, if liberty is ever to win.


You're saying that as if Justin Amash did it on purpose and his intention was to lose favor and lose his seat.

He lost his way and nobody really believes hes going to keep this seat.  He was a good investment in the beginning and crashed like a pump n dump stock.  I do wish him well in his post-political life as he served many years.  Though if he did some things differently, he would still be there for 2020 and many years after.

----------

